# Portland Mall Shooting 10/11/12 (3 dead)



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Portland Oregon mall shooting - chicagotribune.com

Portland Mall Shooting

My buddy lives in Portland, Oregon and there was a shooting at the mall. Apparently there were possibly 3 shooters, though local PD is only admitting to one. Probably to avoid panic but indefinitely there were multiple shooters because my buddies gf was there when it happened and she said that everyone at the scene claimed multiple threats.

I find it fascinating how close this incident is to the Jovan Belcher murder-suicide (NFL Player) and it just makes you think.

What do you all think? On my facebook there's many calling for gun control already, I was busy trying to argue with idiots until I finally gave up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Copy cat followups are not uncommon. There are people out there who are just up to the edge of doing something drastic and when an infamous incident takes place, that is all that is needed to push them over that edge.

Every time something like this happens, the anti crowd comes out of their holes and screams for tighter controls to outright bans. I heard that there was an AR involved in this and if so, you can bet the screamers for an "assault weapons ban" (even though an AR is NOT an assault rifle) will be crying for legislation at the federal level. And with the chicken-in-chief in office, don't be surprised if he gets one, though getting it through the house is probably not going to work. That is why he is seeking a reclassification of these arms to that of class 2 status.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Every time something like this happens, the anti crowd comes out of their holes and screams for tighter controls to outright bans. *I heard that there was an AR involved in this *and if so, you can bet the screamers for an "assault weapons ban" (even though an AR is NOT an assault rifle) will be crying for legislation at the federal level. And with the chicken-in-chief in office, don't be surprised if he gets one, though getting it through the house is probably not going to work. That is why he is seeking a reclassification of these arms to that of class 2 status.


Dude, didn't know that there was an AR involved! What freaks me out the most is Obama had stated that "...in chicago it wasn't ARs that were involved in most of the murders it was cheap handguns that killed most of the people around me"

Obama speaks on gun control, Democrats - YouTube

Gun control seems to be on the Obama agenda for his next term though seems to be a big deal. I agree that he will have trouble but you know, I think he will reach to take the handguns away but only get ARs. I think they might be able to ban ARs again...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most "active killer" perps (i can't believe I'm using "perps". ) use long guns.


----------

